# Car GPS units



## ktulu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thinking about getting a car GPS unit. Do not need a top-of-the-line unit, but a nice decent one. And one that I can input coordinates into.

What does everyone else have?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 25, 2009)

Everything I have for both aviation and automotive use is Garmin. My portable for the plane also has automotive and marine modes. I'm not sure if they make a car model that will take coordinates directly. I like the 255W for car navigation. It speaks street names and destinations and I've seen them advertised for under $150.00 recently. I have a 205W that's the same unit minus the spoken street names. I'll take a closer look at it tomorrow to see if it will take coordinates directly.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 26, 2009)

Getta getta Garmin!


----------



## Supe (Dec 28, 2009)

X3 on the Garmin. They've been around forever in the GPS world and make a good product. I have a Nuvi 350, and it does take coordinates, though I'm not sure how accurate they are (I saved a job site by it's coordinates once, and when returning there, it didn't bring me anywhere close). I think most of their models do, even the lower end ones. I wish I had the one that was a step up from the 350. The way it gives directions is a little more driver friendly, and the screen is nicer.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

I've got a Garmin C3 Street Pilot (older bubble head style) pretty basic but it works fine for me. I got the wife a Nuvi 550 for Xmas last year. She loves it and uses it all the time. Wider screen and announces street names. It doesn't have the live traffic feature. I wonder how effective that is.

My kids couldn't find their room if they didn't have access to a GPS.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Garmin too. The Nuvi 205 I think. It was a pretty basic GPS unit when I bought it over a year ago. It doesn't do text to speech, it doesn't have traffic data, no blue tooth, etc., etc. It's really handy for finding directions in the dark when street signs are difficult to see. You do need to have a vague idea of where you should be going though, if you follow the GPS directions blindly you could end up somewhere you didn't intend. I've also found that a trip always takes longer than the estimated arrival time says it will. The arrival time doesn't seem to factor in things like traffic lights. If you are traveling on the interstates at posted speeds it's much more accurate at judging the time of travel.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

^We have a Nuvi 650 (wide screen 350) and a 205W. Garmin made several improvements on the newer series. The one really nice thing is that the 205 displays the speed limit for the road you are on. I'm considering retiring the 650 and replacing it with a 255W.

I just checked mine and the Nuvi 205/255 series will also take coordinates. The manuals can be downloaded from the Garmin web site here.


----------



## Freon (Dec 28, 2009)

I roll with my iphone and the GM factory nav system. But I am looking at the Garmin myself.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Garmin (255W) that works well, but anymore unless I'm on a long, pre-planned trip I just use the Droid if I need to find something, since all I have to do is talk to it instead of typing. I like the destination street view.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> The one really nice thing is that the 205 displays the speed limit for the road you are on.


The speed limit information is a great thing to have. We took the Garmin with us to England over the summer (we bought and loaded the England maps), there were some quirks to figure out at first, like for some reason when we first arrived in London the Garmin thought we were somewhere in Whales and for the entire trip the Garmin would tell us to turn after we'd already passed the road we were supposed to be turning on to, but once we realized that we were able to compensate. Having the speed limit info was great since you can get out on these little country roads and not see a speed limit sign all day. Funnily enough the speed camera signs were everywhere.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

^Makes for a much more efficient revenue generator if you have the speed camera but fail to tell anybody what the speed limit actually is.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Makes for a much more efficient revenue generator if you have the speed camera but fail to tell anybody what the speed limit actually is.


There were speed limit signs, the problem was they looked like this







That means that on those roads the "national speed limit" was to be followed. Problem was, I had no idea what the national speed limit was.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

^Is all of Europe like that? We may be making a trip next year. Looks like I should plan on loading maps and taking the GPS.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

we also just use the iphone....

if i did more travelling I think I would get one of the garmins though...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2009)

Just got a Garmin 260W for Christmas. I haven't used it much yet (obviously), but so far I am pleased. The W stands for widescreen, which I highly recommend.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Just got a Garmin 260W for Christmas. I haven't used it much yet (obviously), but so far I am pleased. The W stands for widescreen, which I highly recommend.


what's the advantage of the widescreen? My parents have a widescreen garmin (mine is not widescreen) and I really didn't see the point. It made the device larger, but didn't add any additional information as far as I could tell. Since the direction of travel is usually shown on those things going from top to bottom instead of side to side I didn't see any benefit to the widescreen.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> what's the advantage of the widescreen?


So you're not pushing two on screen buttons at the same time.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a Garmin 260W for Christmas. I haven't used it much yet (obviously), but so far I am pleased. The W stands for widescreen, which I highly recommend.
> ...


Bigger is obviously better.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


it's not the size that matters but rather how you use what you have.


----------



## RevMen (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Garmin 650. I did a lot of research and went with this model because it had enough bells and whistles to keep me happy and because I felt confident that I could loan it to my wife or anyone else and not have to train them in using it.

It does take coordinates, which was great for our trip to Sedona last year. We had a a guide book that had coordinates for all of the trail heads it covered. While waiting in the airport, I put in the coordinates for all of the trails we were interested in as favorites. Then when we were in Sedona, we could look at the map and see what trails were around us. Very useful.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2009)

I own a Tom Tom and like it, but mostly for the "Ken" the Australian who gives me directions.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 28, 2009)

Which unit has Mr. T giving the directions?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Which unit has Mr. T giving the directions?


I pity da foo that doesn't turn left in 250 feet!


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 29, 2009)

Google Navigation for Android is an interesting product... I find it just as useful as my Garmin 650 for straight navigation (though there are a few minor complaints... like tell me what time I'll arrive, not in now many minutes) and it's HUGE plus is the internet connection that gives you access to all kinds of things beyond the boring POIs.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Which unit has Mr. T giving the directions?


I think that's one of the optional Tom Tom voices.


----------



## soboman52 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got the Garmin 765T as a Christmas present. I have not used it yet but did play a little in my living room.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2009)

soboman52 said:


> I got the Garmin 765T as a Christmas present. I have not used it yet but did play a little in my living room.


were you able to find your way okay?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2009)

He got lost. It told him to take a left at the tv, when he wanted to take a right. He wound up in the living room instead of the kitchen.


----------



## soboman52 (Dec 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> soboman52 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the Garmin 765T as a Christmas present. I have not used it yet but did play a little in my living room.
> ...


Actually it told me i was not at home. Location was at the house behind mine. Satellites don't work well indoors.


----------



## RevMen (Jan 6, 2010)

I use the Australian woman voice on my Garmin. Karen, maybe? She sounds hot.

Took her to New Orleans last weekend and there was an area of town where she wouldn't tell me to turn until I was actually at the street she wanted me to turn down. I was very angry at Karen.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

My Dad likes Jill. haven't heard her, so I don't know what she sounds like.

We decided to pass on the GPS, but I'll keep the recommendations in mind if the subject ever comes up again. thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2010)

we have a garmin nuvi, not sure of the number, but we have had it for a few years already. The hubby uses it mostly for work when he has to visit ethanol plants out in the middle of nowheresville. we did take it to Hawaii with us. It has become a clutch for the hubby though he misses not having it even if he has been to the place a hundred times before.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 7, 2010)

Ended up going with the Garmin Nuvi 1200. Have been happy with it so far. Takes coordinates, which I like, since we are big into geocaching. It is a small, thin unit, so I can put it in my briefcase when I travel.


----------

